# Broadband/Phone Costs



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When people enquire on the forum about what their living costs are likely to be if they move to Spain, they are often told that broadband/phone charges are much higher than they are in the UK (and when we moved here, they certainly were). However, it appears that this has now changed:-

Ripoff Britain: why we pay more for broadband than Europe | Money | The Guardian

With the caveat that those living in rural areas of Spain who can't get a landline or cable will find themselves having to pay for more expensive options, of course.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to put this thread in the main Spanish forum - could a kind moderator possibly move it, please?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm now paying the least amount ever for mobile, fijo and broadband with movistar fusion.
I get 100 mins mobile, unlimited SMS, 500MB download, unlimited free national calls from the fijo and could also have tv all for 47 euros a month including IVA. 500 MB is enough for me, I enjoyed a month's free 1GB promotional offer but used nowhere near that amount. If I wanted it it's an extra 10 euros a month
I rarely use my 100 mins as nearly all calls can be made free via Whatssap.
I seem to remember my bills in the UK ten years ago were around £50 a month for fixed line plus £15 a month for internet plus £30 a month for mobile.
No comparison.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not sure if just quoting BT gives the full range of deals. Looking at UK comparison websites there are so many on offer it is mind boggling. Some give totally free internet, others free for one year etc etc. A friend has free broadband from SKY because she has SKY TV. I have BT which is around £38 pm. Depends on how many international calls which are reduced rate, also includes mobile. Free anytime UK calls and BT sport with premium league footy matches, not that I watch it. I would shop around but can't be bothered, reliability is important for me.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm now paying the least amount ever for mobile, fijo and broadband with movistar fusion.
> I get 100 mins mobile, unlimited SMS, 500MB download, unlimited free national calls from the fijo and could also have tv all for 47 euros a month including IVA. 500 MB is enough for me, I enjoyed a month's free 1GB promotional offer but used nowhere near that amount. If I wanted it it's an extra 10 euros a month
> I rarely use my 100 mins as nearly all calls can be made free via Whatssap.
> I seem to remember my bills in the UK ten years ago were around £50 a month for fixed line plus £15 a month for internet plus £30 a month for mobile.
> No comparison.


Our broadband is via cable (€18 per month inc IVA for 20mb) so we don't have a landline as we can't see the point. The broadband is €11 per month cheaper than we were paying up until two years ago, for less than half that speed.

My OH has a smartphone but doesn't use it for data, was with Vodafone on PAYG but swapped a few months ago to Simyo (they transferred the existing number for him) and now pays €3.50 for 100 mins (100 mins plus 1GB would be €9.50). We use that in conjunction with Localphone to make international calls - he topped up his account today with €10 (€12.10 once the IVA is included) and the last top-up was in August 2014 so it lasted 13 months. A 10 minute call to a UK mobile this morning cost €0.20. I can remember going to a cabina in a locutorio when we first came here 9 years ago and making a call of similar duration to a UK landline which cost over €2, so costs have come down by a huge amount.

My mobile is practically a museum piece but I use it so rarely it doesn't seem worth replacing. I put €5 credit on it maybe twice a year at most.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm now paying the least amount ever for mobile, fijo and broadband with movistar fusion.
> I get 100 mins mobile, unlimited SMS, 500MB download, unlimited free national calls from the fijo and could also have tv all for 47 euros a month including IVA. 500 MB is enough for me, I enjoyed a month's free 1GB promotional offer but used nowhere near that amount. If I wanted it it's an extra 10 euros a month
> I rarely use my 100 mins as nearly all calls can be made free via Whatssap.
> I seem to remember my bills in the UK ten years ago were around £50 a month for fixed line plus £15 a month for internet plus £30 a month for mobile.
> No comparison.


Is that 500MB a day or per month? Most of the movies I download are over 1GB so even per day that would be no good for me.

We have unlimited 6 mbs ADSL with Jazztel for €29.99, the land line including free national calls is about €20, plus two mobiles at €6 a month on a Yoigo contract. So the total comes to €62 + IVA, which is about what we paid in the UK seven years ago (though we only had PAYG mobiles then).

We might change if and when Orange take over Jazztel - we´ll see what they are offering.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Pah!!

My internet is even cheaper ( free) as I have worked out my neighbours wireless router password 

I also have connected our electricity to a socket outside his garage, and at night siphon petrol from his car.

I recently reported him to the council as I have seen him put vegetable peelings in the paper/ cardboard waste bin. Some people just think they can get an easy ride through life ignoring the rules


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Pah!!
> 
> My internet is even cheaper ( free) as I have worked out my neighbours wireless router password
> 
> ...


And Im really glad I live next door to you, must remember to change my diesal to petrol tomorrow 

Seriously though what are the average BB speeds and how much for an unlimited contract?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dedaneen said:


> Seriously though what are the average BB speeds and how much for an unlimited contract?


Speed depends where you live, most of the bigger cities now have cable with fast speeds. I'm in a village 50 km from the nearest city and I get 5 or 6 mbps on average, though if you live the wrong side of a mountain you might struggle to get 1 or 2. I get unlimited downloads via Jazztel ADSL for €29.99 + IVA. There may be better cheaper deals for new customers.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

I find the broadband services here a million times better than in the UK. I lived in London and my internet was woeful - the signal was so poor that I couldn't use Skype and it would regularly go down for hours or even days on end. I pay a bit more here but it's worth it!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

stefig said:


> I find the broadband services here a million times better than in the UK. I lived in London and my internet was woeful - the signal was so poor that I couldn't use Skype and it would regularly go down for hours or even days on end. I pay a bit more here but it's worth it!


I find the customer service is better here too (not that I've had to use it that often :fingerscrossed. I remember waiting over half an hour to get through to Virgin in the UK, whereas Jazztel answer within a minute or two.


----------

